# Strange behavior after grooming



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi all, I have been grooming my 3 year old poodle for about a year now, and although he's never liked it (and I'm not that good at it ?) it's been pretty much fine. I usually groom him every few months, I shave down his body and leave topknot and tail poofy. The last few times I've groomed him he has been SO out of sorts for a few days after. I groomed him yesterday and he refuses to go outside, and keep frantically racing around the house until he finds a place where he wants to lay down, after trying to burrow into whatever it is (couch, etc) by scratching. He is only calm while he's laying down. I would like to know if anyone else has experienced this, and what I can do to make it less traumatic. I'm wondering if I groom more frequently and do a less drastic cut if that would help. There's no obvious clipper burn or rash, and no major cuts or abrasions. He's acting like such a nut, though! He's pretty high strung in general and kinda easily freaked out, but still. Before and after pictures attached. Any advice appreciated! Thanks ?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Some dogs are very sensitive to the clipper being used around the anus. You could try scissoring that area instead and see if that helps.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And I wouldn't let it go that long between groomings either. The more routine grooming is the less it bothers most dogs.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> And I wouldn't let it go that long between groomings either. The more routine grooming is the less it bothers most dogs.


I figured, I will start a monthly schedule. I've just never seen him get quite this neurotic about it!


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> Some dogs are very sensitive to the clipper being used around the anus. You could try scissoring that area instead and see if that helps.


Good idea, I will try being more careful in that area...!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mysticrealm said:


> Some dogs are very sensitive to the clipper being used around the anus. You could try scissoring that area instead and see if that helps.



Good point, yes, Lily definitely prefers scissoring.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If I were you I would have him groomed by a professional and see if he reacts the same way. If so, then maybe he just hates it. If not, then compare techniques and see what might be bugging him.

It sounds like he might be irritated somewhere. Belky area maybe ? And. Y lying down it fells better ?

In any case I think there is something wrong and you need to fond out what it is.

Another technique would be to groom in in sections next time. One at a time, and you observe his reaction before doing the next section. Make the sections small enough so you can dig deeper easily if he has a reaction. You’ll know for sure in a few days.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I was taught that after I’m finished grooming to use the force dryer to blow off the loose hairs in their coat. Maybe that’s causing him to itch.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Could the shampoo/conditioner that you are using be irritating to him or causing an allergy? If you don't wash shampoo out it can be drying and irritating. Ingredients, especially perfume/scent etc. can cause allergies.

If you're clipping him every couple of months - and he's a sensitive dog - that change in the amount of fur on his body might be the source of his behavior. That's a lot of fur that you are removing. Grooming him every month won't be such a huge difference in the change of his coat and probably wouldn't upset him.

BTW I keep a record when I wash and groom my dog on my calendar. I find it helps to keep me on a schedule.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Maybe it's just that 'Naked feeling' after being hairy for a few months!LOL! Like others mention, be sure to always rinse well.

Molly rolls on her back and wiggles after I shave her hiney bald......... also goes to the couch to bury/rub her face on the couch pillows after a face shave...


----------



## Tiesthatbynde (Mar 5, 2018)

He may be sensitive to being clipped down. Some dogs react to feeling the air movement on their skin. For sensitive dogs I’ve found clipping them down, then bathing them and touching them up works well


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The more often you groom, the less over stimulating it becomes. The good news is, you have many weeks to work on desensitizing before another real groom happens. Slow down, and play grooming games each day, and stop long before your dog gets stressed. Maybe your dog can deal with a minute of grooming without getting upset, so groom for 30 seconds. Tomorrow, try a minute. Next day, a minute and a half. Inch the time up slowly and always end happy.

Pretend you're blow drying by running the dryer over his dry hair, then take him away from the grooming area and play a game. Next day, run a clipper over his body without putting the blade on his skin, just feel the vibrations through the handle, and again, take him away and play a game. Little by little, every day, you can make grooming less scary and more ordinary.

And by pretending, you have no pressure to get anything done, or fixed correctly. You can just focus on being calm and relaxed, and sending your own relaxed attitude toward your dog. Your sensitive dog will pick up on your attitude, and learn that grooming is no big thing. How your dog feels during grooming is far more important right now than how he looks. I'd rather have my dog have a choppy buzz cut with a calm attitude, than wrestle Noelle into submission for a beautiful clip. 

We pretended to groom for six months when Noelle was a puppy. Every day, little by little I taught Noelle to relax. You can do the same.


----------

